# Otter mount



## dimescfh (Nov 11, 2008)

My father in law trapped an otter this year and wants to get it mounted. Can anyone give a taxidermist recommendation in the mid Michigan area? Thanks in advance


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

What level of quality are you looking for?


----------



## dimescfh (Nov 11, 2008)

ryan-b said:


> What level of quality are you looking for?


High quality. Doesn’t need to be an award winner but I would like it to look natural. He has a few other small mammals that don’t look very good, hoping to avoid that with this one. Thanks - Mike


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I’d send it to either Kurt Aynsworth in KY or Ron Ferguson in petosky.


----------



## dimescfh (Nov 11, 2008)

ryan-b said:


> I’d send it to either Kurt Aynsworth in KY or Ron Ferguson in petosky.


Thank you.


----------

